# My Favourite Organ Works!



## MagneticGhost

OK - stop sniggering at the inherent double entendre! I've had a quick scout around and I can't find a thread dedicated to the Daddy of all instruments - the Pipe Organ.

I've always been a little bit partial. Memories of leaving church to Widor's Toccata leaving a heavy imprint on my psyche. And one of my favourite composers Messiaen has written some stunning works such as La Nativite de Seigneur and Messe de La Pentecote.

I have recently started to explore further, inspired by our resident self confessed Orga-Nut - ptr.

Most recent wonders unearthed are Franck's Prelude, Fugue and Variations Op.18. This piece has been arranged for piano and this version seems more common across youtube and such. But the original Organ arrangement is absolutely wondrous. 
I have also been exploring the organ works of Durufle and Marcel Dupre. The French definitely seem to have a natural aptitude for the instrument.

My download of P Hurford's performance of Bach's complete organ works is shouting at me in the background - I need to go and give it some love and attention. But at least I've got the bellows working on this topic.

Please pipe in with your favourite works, your favourite performances, your favourite organs etc.

STOP PRESS - Wintereisse has kindly pointed me in the direction of a dedicated Organ Thread - So there is really nothing to see here. Thanks


----------



## amfortas

Can't help it. Still sniggering.


----------



## Winterreisender

There was a thread recently dealing with this topic: http://www.talkclassical.com/32538-organ.html

But to answer the question, my perpetual favourite is Bach's _Clavier-Übung III_, and I enjoy the recording by Simon Preston. I also enjoy Preston's treatment of the famous Passacaglia: very ominous, slow and creepy.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Winterreisender said:


> There was a thread recently dealing with this topic: http://www.talkclassical.com/32538-organ.html
> 
> But to answer the question, my perpetual favourite is Bach's _Clavier-Übung III_, and I enjoy the recording by Simon Preston. I also enjoy Preston's treatment of the famous Passacaglia: very ominous, slow and creepy.


Thank you Sir, I missed that thread. It's so difficult to find these things. I wish you could search via thread title on the search function on this site. 
And thanks for your recommendation


----------



## PetrB

My least favorite instrument, yet, I am very fond of the Messiaen works, and
Poulenc ~ Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani (Love this piece)




a live performance at the Concertgebouw





and also stumbled upon these contemporary 'minimalist' pieces, which I like and find very effective.
Jan Welmers:
Laudate Dominum




Litanie


----------



## MagneticGhost

PetrB said:


> My least favorite instrument, yet, I am very fond of the Messiaen works, and
> Poulenc ~ Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani (Love this piece)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a live performance at the Concertgebouw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also stumbled upon these contemporary 'minimalist' pieces, which I like and find very effective.
> Jan Welmers:
> Laudate Dominum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litanie


Thank you for the recommendations - I've added the Welmers to my Spotify Organ Playlist. 
The Poulenc has been a firm fave for many years.


----------



## amfortas

MagneticGhost said:


> Thank you Sir, I missed that thread. It's so difficult to find these things. I wish you could search via thread title on the search function on this site.
> And thanks for your recommendation


Um . . . you CAN search via thread title; at least, I do. In the Advanced Search there's a pulldown menu that gives you that option.

Definitely check out the Organ thread, but also the name of the person who started it. Dammit, will I *ever* stop sniggering?


----------



## MagneticGhost

amfortas said:


> Um . . . you CAN search via thread title; at least, I do. In the Advanced Search there's a pulldown menu that gives you that option.
> 
> Definitely check out the Organ thread, but also the name of the person who started it. Dammit, will I *ever* stop sniggering?


A-ha - You're right. Thank you. Note to Self - Must try harder. Never thought to check out advanced options. 

:lol:


----------



## csacks

The first thing coming to my mind is Saint Saens´3rd symphony. IMO, a perfect scenario to understand why organ is not a symphonic instrument. It is so huge, that it can eclipse every other instruments. 
I had the chance to listen it in 1992, in Edinburgh, Scotland, when the organ in ST Gills´s Cathedral was just refurbished. What an experience. Oh God, I am getting old!!!!


----------



## Varick

csacks said:


> The first thing coming to my mind is Saint Saens´3rd symphony. IMO, a perfect scenario to understand why organ is not a symphonic instrument. It is so huge, that it can eclipse every other instruments.
> I had the chance to listen it in 1992, in Edinburgh, Scotland, when the organ in ST Gills´s Cathedral was just refurbished. What an experience. Oh God, I am getting old!!!!


Don't sweat it. One of the best things about getting old is remembering the amazing experiences you had. To the topic, I saw Marie-Madeleine Durufle perform in 1993 in Manhattan. I forget the name of the church where she performed but it was marvelous. It was somewhere downtown on 5th Avenue. Don't know how many people can say they heard that.

Does anyone know if they still play the organ everyday at a certain time in that mall in Philadelphia? I believe it to be the biggest pipe organ in the world. The lowest bass pipe had to be disconnected because the first time they played it, it shattered a whole bunch of store windows on that level. They now use that pipe as a storage room.

Shame on me, I only live 2 & 1/2 hours from Philly and I have never gone down to hear it.

V


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bruce

I'll put in a plug for Rheinberger, whose 24 Organ Sonatas are good examples of the genre. I'd go with the set recorded by Ulrik Spang-Hanssen recorded for Classico rather than the Naxos set by Rübsam, only because the recorded sound is clearer. 

There is a lot to explore.


----------



## Bruce

Varick said:


> Does anyone know if they still play the organ everyday at a certain time in that mall in Philadelphia? I believe it to be the biggest pipe organ in the world. The lowest bass pipe had to be disconnected because the first time they played it, it shattered a whole bunch of store windows on that level. They now use that pipe as a storage room.
> 
> Shame on me, I only live 2 & 1/2 hours from Philly and I have never gone down to hear it.
> 
> V


That was the Wannamaker organ at the old Wannamaker store in down town Philly. I don't think they play it every day any more, but you can read more about it here: http://www.wanamakerorgan.com/ Wannamaker's was absorbed by another chain some time ago. The building now housing the Wannamaker organ is now owned and operated by Macy's.


----------



## Krummhorn

MagneticGhost said:


> . . . It's so difficult to find these things. I wish you could search via thread title on the search function on this site.


I quite agree ... the vBulletin internal search engine is a dinosaur. Here's a suggestion:

Use Google (or some other search engine) and exactly: talkclassical: [then the matter to be searched]. This will render the results, if there are any.



Bruce said:


> . . . I don't think they play it every day any more . . .


The still do daily concerts at Noon ... here is the schedule

I was there in 2012 and heard in person and also took the organized tour of the organ (a nearly 2 hour tour) which takes in going into the pipe chambers as well as the workshop where repairs are taking place every day. An instrument of this magnitude has many many working parts which need to be repaired as they break down.

Tours of the organ (by advance reservation only) are held only on the last Saturday of each month following the Noon concert. Details can be found here.


----------



## Antiquarian

My favourite? Probably Louis Vierne's Symphony No. 3 Op.28


----------



## Xenol

Bach all the way.
Passacaglia and Fugue:





Great Fugue in G:


----------



## Guest

Anyone have any opinions on the organ works of Franz Schmidt? Haven't heard them yet.


----------



## OlivierM

On my side, I would say Michel Corette's Grand jeu avec tonnerre,






and more recent, Francis Chapelet's Etna 71


----------



## Krummhorn

arcaneholocaust said:


> Anyone have any opinions on the organ works of Franz Schmidt? Haven't heard them yet.


Neither have I ... but I have a couple of his works for organ. Very energetic works, much beyond my abilities at this point in my life. Nor do I have access to an organ that would do his works justice.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite organ work is the Poulenc concerto for organ, timpani and strings.

Shamefully underrated and almost never played!!!


----------



## ptr

Them are so many I don't know where to start! 

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

Xenol said:


> Bach all the way.
> Passacaglia and Fugue:


JSB's is the best, I agree. However, Johann Caspar Kerll isn't so bad!


----------



## joen_cph

Overall, relatively uncultivated territory for me, but I´ve got a good collection of works.

Favourites rather plain - BWV565 and Liszt´s Ad Nos-Fantasia with Chorzempa (Philips), plus some of Händel´s charming Organ Concertos.

Also this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/4387-your-favorite-non-bach.html


----------



## ClassicalMusicYouTube

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, of course:


----------



## Xenol

I personally prefer Smalins recording of Toccata & Fugue, much clearer and I love the tempo.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart's Epistle Sonatas are among my favorites. Short little concerted organ works to be played between movements of his masses. Delighful stuff!


----------



## ptr

#1:

*Olivier Messiaen* - la Nativité du Seigneur (1935)

Favourite interpreter of this work; Jean Boyer, Olivier Latry, Gillian Weir, the composer

Very sad that Jean Boyer never recorded it commercially! 

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> #1:
> 
> *Olivier Messiaen* - la Nativité du Seigneur (1935)
> 
> Favourite interpreter of this work; Jean Boyer, Olivier Latry, Gillian Weir, the composer
> 
> Very sad that Jean Boyer never recorded it commercially!
> 
> /ptr


That's probably my number 1 too. Immense work.


----------



## Mandryka

I'm starting to explore Messiaen's Méditations sur le mystère de la sainte trinité - does anyone have any thoughts about the music, recorded performances etc?


----------



## TxllxT

The craziest organ work I know & love:


----------



## BaronScarpia

I can't _believe_ everyone knows about the Messiaen! I was going to recommend it and look exceptionally cultured.


----------



## perempe




----------



## Krummhorn

I absolutely love all the works by David Johnson. I have a two book set called "Deck Thyself ..." which I use often for service music in church.

Have used this particular Trumpet Tune many times.

And ... a little plug for our site owner is appropriate too. Check out the works composed/played by Frederik Magle. A very solid performer and composer - resides in Denmark; also a very dear friend of mine.


----------



## StrE3ss

I start listening organ work only from last week, for the moment Poulenc organ concerto is my favorite. This morning have listen Widor organ symphony 3 and 6 and have appreciate a lot.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Do J.S.Bach's Toccatas count? I love them!


----------



## philoctetes

I just decided to listen to this


----------



## tdc

Some I really like:

J.S. Bach - _Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor_





Messiaen - _La Nativite du Seigneur_





Langlais - _24 Pieces_


----------



## nobilmente

nathanb said:


> Anyone have any opinions on the organ works of Franz Schmidt? Haven't heard them yet.


They are quite simply superb: Schmidt was one of the finest contrapuntalists in the late Romantic period and he learnt the organ well at a young age. A sample:


----------



## nobilmente

Mandryka said:


> I'm starting to explore Messiaen's Méditations sur le mystère de la sainte trinité - does anyone have any thoughts about the music, recorded performances etc?


A total masterpiece in my opinion. The original recording by the composer himself (on Erato) is my favourite, but Latry's sounds pretty good:


----------



## nobilmente

One of my favourites since I first heard it many years ago is Max Reger's _Phantasie und Fuge über den Choral 'Hallelujah! Gott zu loben'_ Op. 52 No. 3. Reger, although a Catholic by upbringing, had a deep affection and understanding of Lutheran chorales and developed many of them into wonderfully complex and elaborate musical structures, while still retaining their original deeply-felt spiritual and emotional weight. Reger isn't for everyone, as the complexity can to some ears be overdone. Take your time...


----------



## tdc

Another favorite, Buxtehude _Ciaconna in C minor_ BuxW159:


----------



## Anna Strobl




----------



## Dorsetmike

John Stanley for me, mostly ignored by radio programmes and Youtube except fo the Trumpet Voluntary (Op.6 no.5) of which they only ever play the 2nd movement, here's the full 3 movements played on a 1764 Byfield organ






He wrote a total of 30 voluntaries, and 12 Concertos for organ or Harpsichord Opus 2 and Opus 10.











I expect many church organists will be familiar with more of his voluntaries. I was surprised that neither of the UK classical radio channels played played any John Stanley works on his 300th anniversary in January 2012


----------



## Anna Strobl

Silbermann!!!


----------



## perempe

what are your favorite pieces with chimes?


----------



## leonsm

My knowledge of organ music is very narrow, I only have heard Bach's work, however, here are my favorites works by the Old Wig: BWV 538, 564, 540, *582* (a lifetime favorite), 542, 543, 537, 578, 552, 639, 659, 645, 572, 548, 544, 534, 546 & 526.


----------



## Mandryka

perempe said:


> what are your favorite pieces with chimes?


Try to get hold of Tuinstra's Böhm


----------



## NLAdriaan

Bach complete organ works by Ton Koopman








Messiaen complete organ works by Olivier Latry








2 desert island organ boxes, recommended to anyone!

Favourite works vary from time to time, mood to mood. I find BWV 542 (Fantasy & Fugue) and BWV 769A (Vom Himmelhoch Canonic variations) gems. Messiaen: Meditations sur le mystere de la Sainte Trinite and the Livre: IV, X, XVII but also a monumental piece to undergo as a whole.


----------



## Krummhorn

I have found that Ton Koopman's tempos are, at times, much to fast. Especially in a very acoustically live room. 

But, I also respect each performers interpretation as it seems Bach didn't leave us with many tempo markings.


----------



## KlaydVet

My favourite: Louis Vierne's Symphony No. 3 Op.28


----------



## Mandryka

Krummhorn said:


> I have found that Ton Koopman's tempos are, at times, much to fast. Especially in a very acoustically live room.
> .


Is it a concert you heard that makes you say that, or something he recorded? I mean the idea that he doesn't adjust his tempos to suite the hall resonances.


----------



## MusicSybarite

KlaydVet said:


> My favourite: Louis Vierne's Symphony No. 3 Op.28


I've wanted to try his organ symphonies at some point. I remember being impressed by the Finale of his No. 1.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Some favorites of mine:

Bach - BWVs 565, 560, 542, 570, 582, 552, 538, 578, 593 (arr. from a Vivaldi's Concerto)

Liszt - Fantasy on _Ad nos, ad salutarem undam_, Fantasy on BACH

Reubke - Organ sonata _94th Psalm_

Hindemith - Organ sonatas and Concerto

Poulenc - Concerto

Leifs - Concerto

Händel - All his concertos are lovely.

Pachelbel - Hexachordum Apollinis

Widor - Organ symphonies 5-10

Jongen - _Symphonie concertante_


----------



## Krummhorn

Mandryka said:


> Is it a concert you heard that makes you say that, or something he recorded? I mean the idea that he doesn't adjust his tempos to suite the hall resonances.


It was a recording that I heard. The acoustics were fine - the piece (I forget which) was taken in too much of a spirited tempo for my liking. IMHO the object is interpretation, which many organ composers left us with none (like suggested tempo), not trying to get to the end of the piece in record time.


----------



## Mandryka

Krummhorn said:


> It was a recording that I heard. The acoustics were fine - the piece (I forget which) was taken in too much of a spirited tempo for my liking. IMHO the object is interpretation, which many organ composers left us with none (like suggested tempo), not trying to get to the end of the piece in record time.


Ah yes, well that's a different point. It's one thing to say that you prefer it slower, it's quite another to say that the speed is inappropriate given the room's acoustics.


----------



## Mandryka

MusicSybarite said:


> Pachelbel - Hexachordum Apollinis


Which organ performances do you have in mind?


----------



## perempe

Heard Alain's Litanies in a concert yesterday. Am I the only one who find Conan's soundtrack similar (from 1:03:14)?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

As an amateur (albeit very inexperienced) organist, I love listening to organ music and have a few recommendations for lesser-known works:

Durufle- Prelude and Fugue on the Name ALAIN (my former organ teacher opined that this was the greatest post-Baroque piece for the organ. It really is an astounding achievement).
Langlais- 12 Petite Pieces (if Debussy wrote organ works, this is what you would get)
Brahms- 11 Chorale Preludes (the last opus that Brahms published, and it contains some achingly beautiful music)
Vierne- 24 Pieces en style libre (French beauty at its finest)
Mendelssohn- Organ Sonatas (a bit more well-known, but really some of the greatest music that Mendelssohn wrote. He also revived the organ in an age where it was seen as somewhat antique)
Liszt- Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH (yes, Liszt wrote for the organ! And yes, this piece is no less bombastic than his typical pianistic writing).

For Baroque stuff outside Bach, Buxtehude is pretty amazing- I'm currently working on his Prelude, Fugue, and Chaconne in C major; which is a technically challenging but brilliantly-structured piece. I have not heard any of Mozart's organ works, but I've heard great things about them.

Of course, you could spend a good chunk of your life exploring Bach's organ works and be eternally satisfied Sometimes I just listen from the Walcha complete set and wonder how music can be so perfect.


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> Ah yes, well that's a different point. It's one thing to say that you prefer it slower, it's quite another to say that the speed is inappropriate given the room's acoustics.


He has been reported several times at recitals (where the reviewer can take the acoustics into consideration) to play much too fast.


----------



## Mandryka

It's just hard for me to understand why. The man's so experienced, it's not as if he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I'm somewhat surprised that no one in either thread has mentioned Sweelinck as yet...


----------

